# KBU-Lokalranking ist online



## Konfuzius (19. November 2010)

Damit wir uns auch dieses Jahr nicht über die kreativen Einträge im WP-Gesamtranking ärgern brauchen , und uns untereinander vergleichen können, habe ich eine Webseite für unser 

*"WP-Lokalranking Köln, Bonn und Umgebung"*

gebaut.
Die Adresse hat sich gegenüber den letzten Jahren geändert und lautet jetzt:
*
http://wp.dyndns.tv
*
Wenn noch Teams fehlen, fälschlicherweise gelistet sind, oder sonst irgendwelche Fehler auffallen, bitte melden!


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Damit wir uns auch dieses Jahr nicht über die kreativen Einträge im WP-Gesamtranking ärgern brauchen ...



Und uns auch nicht mehr über die kreativen Einträge der "Lokalen" ärgern...

Sehr schön Rallef, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. November 2010)

Oh Gott - Platz 12 - ich muss auf's Bike ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2010)

Sehr schön!

Vielen Dank, hast nächste Woche einen Glühwein gut 

Gruesse


----------



## Ommer (19. November 2010)

Super, Ralf!

Du bist ein feiner Kerl!


Folgende Teams passen noch dazu:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/180
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/483
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/300
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/293
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/285


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2010)

Ok, hab ich mal aufgenommen.
Aber einige Teams und Teammitglieder kommen mir gänzlich unbekannt vor.
Bist Du sicher, dass die alle zu KBU gehören?


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

Hey,

Du hast unseren zweiten Sauhaufen vergessen!!!!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/35

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Ommer (19. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, hab ich mal aufgenommen.
> Aber einige Teams und Teammitglieder kommen mir gänzlich unbekannt vor.
> Bist Du sicher, dass die alle zu KBU gehören?



Ich denke schon. Einige sind etwas wenig kommunikativ....

Vielen Dank!

Achim


----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du hast unseren zweiten Sauhaufen vergessen!!!



Wie konnte ich nur euren zweiten Saufhaufen vergessen??? 

Erledigt!


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich nur euren zweiten Saufhaufen vergessen???
> 
> Erledigt!




 Ralf saufen war gestern .....


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2010)

Toll, dass sich wieder jemand gefunden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich nur euren zweiten Saufhaufen vergessen???
> 
> Erledigt!



Danke, wir werden Dich in unser Abendgebet aufnehmen!

Schönes WE
Yogi


----------



## Dart (20. November 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für die Community , und dann noch Zeit für ein, zwei drei ... Glühwein in Bonn zu haben.

Danke


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. November 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

kannst du unser Mädelsteam auch mit in die Lokale WErtung aufnehmen?!

Teamname: POWER-MÄDELS

Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt!

Danke im voraus

Grüße
Annette


----------



## Konfuzius (21. November 2010)

Ihr seid DRIN.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. November 2010)

1000 Dank!!

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Konfuzius (2. November 2011)

So, auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein

*"Lokalranking Köln/Bonn und Umgebung"*

Die Webseite ist die gleiche wie letztes Jahr:

*http://wp.dyndns.tv*

Neu hinzugekommen ist eine "Historie"-Funktion unten auf der Seite, mit der rückblickend die Tabellen aller Tage der Saison angezeigt werden können.

*Bei Fehlern, oder falls Teams im Ranking fehlen, oder fälschlicherweise gelistet sind, bitte melden!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (2. November 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Damit wir uns auch dieses Jahr nicht über die kreativen Einträge im WP-Gesamtranking ärgern brauchen , und uns untereinander vergleichen können, habe ich eine Webseite für unser
> 
> *"WP-Lokalranking Köln, Bonn und Umgebung"*
> 
> ...




Super Idee

Wir möchten aber gern den letzten Platz belegen (das ist quasi jetzt schon garantiert), daher irritiert mich die momentane Platzierung


----------



## jokomen (3. November 2011)

Hey Ralf,

danke füe Deine Mühen, ist wieder ne gute Idee. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch ein wenig anstrengen, um ein paar Platzierungen nach vorne zu kommen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

"historisch" sind da ein paar Links (zumindest bei mir) falsch gesetzt ...
Ansonsten aber schon mal danke für deine Mühe!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wir möchten aber gern den letzten Platz belegen (das ist quasi jetzt schon garantiert)



Das wird aber nicht so einfach. Dann fangt schon mal an zu Trainieren: Nicht mehr Rad fahren 



jokomen schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch ein wenig anstrengen, um ein paar Platzierungen nach vorne zu kommen.



Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ihr das schafft 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> "historisch" sind da ein paar Links (zumindest bei mir) falsch gesetzt ...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Team-Links in der 2010er Tabelle?
Die verlinkten Seiten gibt's auf dem IBC Server nicht mehr. Da liegen jetzt statt dessen die neuen Teams.
Daher das Durcheinander.
Hab die Links jetzt mal entfernt.


----------



## othom (3. November 2011)

ja super  
mal sehen wie wir uns dieses Jahr schlagen


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. November 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Team-Links in der 2010er Tabelle?
> Die verlinkten Seiten gibt's auf dem IBC Server nicht mehr.



http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/


----------



## jensr3 (5. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte unser Team mit in das Lokalranking aufnehmen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/391

Team Aggertaler

Danke.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. November 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wir möchten auch mitmachen. Dieses Jahr ist WP-Premiere für uns.

Team Belt Bikers Cologne.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2011)

Ihr seid dabei 



MieMaMeise schrieb:


> http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/



Danke für den Hinweis! Links sind korrigiert.


----------



## Dart (7. November 2011)

Hi Ralf,

Super, dass Du Dich hier wieder ins Zeug geschmissen hast und den lokalen Wettkampf dokumentierst . Noch besser, dass Du uns schon ohne Meldung glistet hast.

Im Moment sind nur vier Teams im lokalen Ranking .

Da fallen mir aber spontan noch drei ein:

- Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer
- 2 mal Just-for-Fun-Rider

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (7. November 2011)

die werden angezeigt sobald Punkte eingetragen werden
so siehst es jedenfalls aus


----------



## Konfuzius (7. November 2011)

othom schrieb:


> die werden angezeigt sobald Punkte eingetragen werden



Genau so ist es.

In der gesamten Liste habe ich zurzeit 30 Teams. Die kann man alle sehen, wenn man im "Rückblick 2011/12" auf den 6. November schaut.
Und die sollten dann nach und nach auch wieder im Ranking auftauchen, sobald Punkte eingetragen werden.


----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2011)

was ist denn mit dem Lokalranking passiert ? das zeigt bei mir nicht mehr die Teilnehmer an


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Dezember 2011)

Läuft wieder.
Keine Ahnung wo der Fehler her kam  Vielleicht kurzer Internet-Ausfall beim Hoster... 
Jedenfalls war eine Datei leer, die nicht leer sein sollte. Aber jetzt isse wieder voll


----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2011)

jau alles wieder da


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich wollten wir ja die rote Laterne haben aber die Leute in Lohmar und Umgebung sind ja noch schlapper. Wahrscheinlich steht da seit Wochen alles unter Wasser.
Wir haben zumindest unser erstes Ziel erreicht und sind im letzen Drittel.


----------



## othom (26. Dezember 2011)

leider ist die Seite wieder weg


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2011)

Der Webhoster hat sich scheinbar verabschiedet.
Ich schau mal, dass ich einen Neuen finde. Wird heute aber sicher nix mehr.


----------



## othom (27. Dezember 2011)

Der Webhoster ist wohl in Weihnachtsurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (10. November 2012)

Auch dieses Jahr gibt's wieder das

*KBU-Lokalranking*

Neuer Hoster mit hoffentlich zuverlässigerer Erreichbarkeit, aber gleicher Adresse wie in den letzten Jahren:

*http://wp.dyndns.tv/*

Wie immer:
Wenn wer fehlt, oder fälschlicherweise drin ist, bitte melden!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr gibt's wieder das
> 
> *KBU-Lokalranking*
> 
> ...



Da muß ein Fehler drin sein , mit unserem Taem sind wir bloss auf Platz .... äh ... *12*


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...oder fälschlicherweise drin ist, bitte melden!
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Fälschlicherweise sind die vor uns drin.


----------



## Ommer (13. November 2012)

Du hast wieder keine Mühen und Zeitaufwand gescheut, Ralf. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2012)

Ommer schrieb:


> Du hast wieder keine Mühen und Zeitaufwand gescheut, Ralf.
> 
> Vielen Dank!




Das stimmt ...... Danke schön Ralf


----------



## Dart (13. November 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

Du scheinst unsere Gespräche vom Sonntag an der Tomburg belauscht zu haben, wir hatten nämlich schon an den Vormulierungen für die Bittbriefe gefeilt.

Denn nur das Lokalranking zählt, alles andere ist eh gelogen 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (13. November 2012)

Cool, danke


----------



## surfnico (8. Dezember 2012)

echt super 

LG
Klaus


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2012)

Normal ist anders! => 20.000 Minuten in einem Monat


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Normal ist anders! => 20.000 Minuten in einem Monat



Müssen die 48-Stunden-in-einem-Tag vielbeschworerenen Bikeboten sein... Echt nicht schön - aber superklasse datt sich der Ralf von so vielem Netztrienenversagem aber auch den Hauch nicht von einer Laune ausse Stirn kämmen lässt... www.ganz-weit-vorn-der-ralf.de


----------



## surftigresa (21. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Müssen die 48-Stunden-in-einem-Tag vielbeschworerenen Bikeboten sein... Echt nicht schön - aber superklasse datt sich der Ralf von so vielem Netztrienenversagem aber auch den Hauch nicht von einer Laune ausse Stirn kämmen lässt... www.ganz-weit-vorn-der-ralf.de



Netztrienenversagem????? Keine Ahnung, was das genau sein soll 

Aber einige von Normal ist anders! kennts auch Du aus dem richtigen Leben


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ein Schümpfwort für die Lügenbolde bei de WP-Punkte...


----------



## Trekki (3. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Normal ist anders! => 20.000 Minuten in einem Monat


Im zweiten Monat sind es nur 13.000 Minuten geworden. Jetzt sind wir bei knapp 33.0000


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Januar 2013)

Ralf, Du bist S-P-I-T-Z-E Super sache. Danke

 @Trekki: Diesen Monat wirds wieder mehr. Weihnachtsgeschäft ist um


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2013)

Lieber Konfuze!
Kannst du das dieses Jahr wieder organisieren?

Dann bitte aufnehmen: "beim Lommi"

Danke!
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2013)

Ja, ist schon geschehen  Auch wenn die Hälfte der Mitglieder Schweizer sind 

Ok, also auch dieses Jahr gibt's wieder das

*KBU Lokalranking*

Wie gewohnt zu erreichen unter

*http://wp.dyndns.tv*

Und wie immer:
Falls wer fehlt oder zu viel drin ist, bitte Bescheid geben!

Haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. November 2013)

"Normal ist anders" fehlt auch. Bitte mit aufnehmen.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/154


----------



## sun909 (4. November 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> "Normal ist anders" fehlt auch. Bitte mit aufnehmen.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/154



Lesen hilft 

Gestern waren die noch drin...ansonsten müsst ihr erst Punkten und taucht dann auf.

Ralf, besten Dank, hast einen Glühwein gut!
C.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. November 2013)

Noch schell das "Projekt14" bitte reinschieben


----------



## Dart (4. November 2013)

Ralf, wir danken Dir, für diese Seite hier...


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Ralf, wir danken Dir, für diese Seite hier...




Ja, vielen Dank, Ralf.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2013)

Gern geschehen 

Die fehlenden Teams sind jetzt drin. Sind ja doch wieder einige geworden! 

Wie sun909 schon richtig schrieb, erscheinen die Teams im Ranking erst, wenn Punkte eingetragen sind - genau wie im Gesamtranking.

Eine vollständige, alphabetisch sortierte KBU-Teamliste ist hier zu finden: http://wp.dyndns.tv/teams.php
Also wenn ein Team da drin steht, erscheint es auch im Ranking - wenn es denn dann mal den Hintern hoch gekriegt hat!!!


----------



## Schildbürger (4. November 2013)

Danke Ralf!
Achim und ich sind noch alleine, wer möchte durch den Winter langsam mittrödeln? 
 @Ommer, ich denke das ist in deinem Sinn.


----------



## Dart (5. November 2013)

Hi Ralf,

wo sind wir geblieben???

Kannst Du bitte noch eine Team von einem Kollegen aufnehmen? -> Team SONAS

Danke

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## surfnico (5. November 2013)

Hi Ralf,

super Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (5. November 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> wo sind wir geblieben???



Das Gesamtranking wird offenbar mit Zeitverzögerung seitenweise aktualisiert.
Es kann also vorkommen, dass ein Team bei Aktualisierung einer Seite auf eine andere Seite rutscht, die noch nicht aktualisiert ist.
D.h. es ist von der einen schon runter, aber auf der anderen noch nicht drauf.
Damit ist das Team erstmal weg!  Auch im Gesamtranking.

Es kann auch der ungekehrte Fall auftreten, dass ein Team doppelt aufgeführt wird.

Macht aber nix, 'ne Stunde später nach der nächsten Aktualisierung is alles wieder gut


----------



## Dart (6. November 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Gesamtranking ...


 
Danke für die Info


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. November 2013)

Gute Sache und ich hab erst heute erfahren, dass sich jemand seit ein paar Jahren die Mühe macht sowas zu pflegen :what:


----------



## Trekki (11. Dezember 2013)

Mangels Bergen fahre ich jetzt mit Muskelkraft mit dem Rad übers Wasser.








Fast - die Fähre wird mit der Handkurbel gezogen, das Rad stand still. Leider auch mein Tacho, gab wieder nix für den WP

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

Uiii - Fähre! Wir danken auch ohne, die Bächlein um des Ahrtals Stromberg wahren ja noch "im Entstehen"  Mer danken herzlich für das stets über dem "Ur-Team-Stehen"  Bitte SeBa-Code-Übergabe etc. damit datt auch bis Ende WP so bleibt... LG, der Pete, Rucksack 32 Team III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Fähre ist hier, also nicht mehr ganz im Ahrtal.

-trekki


----------



## Konfuzius (1. November 2014)

Auch diese Jahr ist wieder Winterpokal und auch diese Jahr gibt's wieder das

*KBU Lokalranking*

Da der alte Webhoster seinen (kostenfreien) Dienst eingestellt hat, hat sich die Adresse geändert.
Hier der neue, vielleicht etwas einfacher zu merkende "hol-es" Link:

*http://wpkbu.hol.es*

Und wie immer:
Falls wer fehlt, noch dazukommt oder nicht dahin gehört: Bitte Bescheid geben!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2014)

super Ralf 
Dann kann es ja losgehen  ..... und ich starte direkt mit einer 3-tätigen Dienstreise....


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. November 2014)




----------



## AnjaR (1. November 2014)

Danke Ralf .


----------



## surfnico (1. November 2014)

Supi


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2014)

Dankeschön, Ralf!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2014)

Die *Sundaycruiser* werden auch im KBU am Start sein...happy winter trails


----------



## Dart (2. November 2014)

Wie immer ein Super Einsatz von Dir, Ralf. Danke


----------



## laspirit2014 (4. November 2014)

Hallo,
leider als WP-Neueinsteiger den rechtzeitigen Einsatz verpasst. Bitte um Aufnahme Team PhänoPedal! ins Lokalranking.
Ganz herzlichen Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2014)

Bitte immer die aus dem Lokalranking streichen, die gerade vor uns stehen.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2014)

Beides erledigt!


----------



## grobstolle (7. November 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Damit wir uns auch dieses Jahr nicht über die kreativen Einträge im WP-Gesamtranking ärgern brauchen , und uns untereinander vergleichen können, habe ich eine Webseite für unser
> 
> *"WP-Lokalranking Köln, Bonn und Umgebung"*
> 
> ...


Hallo Ralf, ab heute auch Team funbike bitte aufnehmen (Hennef)


----------



## surftigresa (8. November 2014)

Kennt jemand das Team 3 Kölsch im Königsforst?

Ich würde ich aus dem Lokal-Ranking entfernen. Sinn des Lokal-Rankings war ja, sich nur mit Teams zu vergleichen, wo man sicher ist, dass die Einträge real sind....

Leute, die Punkte für Radfahren eintragen und im Kommentar Walken schreiben und die dann noch innerhalb von 3 Tagen zweimal ca. 8h Laufen eintragen, sind mir suspekt.... 

Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, dann natürlich Hut ab vor der Leistung


----------



## Konfuzius (8. November 2014)

Also zumindest bikekiller kenne ich persönlich.
Urgestein der Königsforst-Touren.

Zu den Einträgen kann ich nix sagen, sieht nach 'nem Urlaub aus.
Radfahren beim Walken dürfte ein Erfassungsfehler sein, wenn man vergisst die Sportart umzustellen...


----------



## surftigresa (8. November 2014)

Na dann Hut ab vor 2 mal 8h laufen in 3 Tagen ......... wäre für mich kein Urlaub


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also zumindest bikekiller kenne ich persönlich....



Kenne sie auch nur von früher, wenn noch so sein sollte wie früher, wovon ich bei diesen Beiträgen nicht ausgehe,
hätte sie meiner Meinung nach, keinen ihrer Läufe überlebt. Aber heute – einige Jahre älter...

Zugegeben kenne ich aber auch sonst keinen, der alle 2 Tage über 6 Stunden läuft.


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2014)

Tausche ein "L" gegen ein "s" und du kennst mehrere


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tausche ein "L" gegen ein "s" und du kennst mehrere



unzählige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. November 2014)

Ach, was wäre der WP nur ohne solche Diskussionen


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2014)

Zur Motivation WP Touren zu machen: heute in meiner Mittagspause gab ich mir diese Belohnung.




Unten, im Rheintal. Der weisse Punkt ist die Sonne.




Ausblick über die Drachengebäude im 7GB




alles mit dem Trekkingrad von trekki

Den Kollegen konnte ich eine lange Nase machen 

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2014)

Sehr geil!!!!

Aber meine Kollegen würden mich für bescheuert erklären ;-)


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2014)

Meine Kollegen sind von mir gehärtet. Hat Jahre gedauert.


----------



## Trekki (25. Februar 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auch diese Jahr ist wieder Winterpokal und auch diese Jahr gibt's wieder das
> 
> *KBU Lokalranking*
> 
> ...


Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung 500 Internal Server Error.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Oktober 2015)

Am Montag geht's wieder los, darum ist auch diese Jahr wieder das

_*KBU Lokalranking*_

online.
Wie im letzten Jahr zu erreichen unter der hol-es Seite

*http://wpkbu.hol.es*

Also schön anmelden! 

Und wie immer: Wenn wer fehlt oder wer nicht reingehört, bitte Bescheid sagen!

Haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke!
Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch ein zweites Vennbike-Team.


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2015)

*Danke !*
**


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt lieber Ralf


----------



## Dart (1. November 2015)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Dart schrieb:


> Wie immer ein Super Einsatz von Dir, Ralf. Danke



PS: Habe gerade erst das Kerle-Team angemeldet, das Ladies-Team folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2016)

*Up* 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/67


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ein wie in den Tonziegel geschlagener Name, Rene! Nur zuckt das Ralf nich'!


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2016)

Na denne, gib den Affen Zucken


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Oktober 2016)

Dochdoch, Wink ist angekommen 

Habe das Lokalranking aktualisiert.
Nach wie vor unter

*http://wpkbu.hol.es
*
Wer da noch rein gehört, bitte melden!


----------



## Dart (26. Oktober 2016)

Ralf, wir danken Dir wieder einmal mehr 

PS: ich habe Dir vor zwei Tagen eine Mail bzgl. eines anderen Themas geschickt, hast Du die bekommen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2016)

Merci! Ranking kann so bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (30. Oktober 2016)

Ralf, danke für Deine Mühe. Das Seelscheider Mädelsteam ist jetzt auch angelegt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2016)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ralf, danke für Deine Mühe. Das Seelscheider Mädelsteam ist jetzt auch angelegt.


Eine Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe! Zeigts den Kerlen! Und auf ein paar schöne Winterrunden!


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eine Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe! Zeigts den Kerlen! Und auf ein paar schöne Winterrunden!


Der Rene iss mein Obama!...


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Oktober 2017)

Wie gewohnt gibt's auch dieses Jahr wieder das KBU-Lokalranking an der üblichen Stelle:

*http://wpkbu.hol.es/*

Am Wochenende gehts los, aber die Beteiligung ist diesmal bisher eher mau...

Hey, meldet euch mal an, sonst habt ihr ja gar keinen Grund für Weihnachtsmarktbesuche!


----------



## Tazz (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin schon angemeldet


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Oktober 2017)

Ralf danke für das Lokalranking 

Habe auch wieder ein Team gegründet und noch ist Platz für Mitfahrer/in

Hoffe das ich dieses mal mehr Zeit für das Radfahren finden kann/will 

Also vielleicht sieht man sich im Wald/Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Tazz (25. Oktober 2017)

Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt   Natürlich


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Oktober 2017)

Da sollte sich doch ein Termin finden lassen.


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2017)

Termin Weihnachtsmarkt?

Gibt's schon, Hennef am 01.12. im LMB 

Rallef: Die Gemütlichfahrer sind wieder dabei, bitte mit aufnehmen, daaanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste7an (26. Oktober 2017)

Dann lasst die Spiele beginnen.
Nur, Team Tomburg schummelt, die fahren zu sechst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2017)

ste7an schrieb:


> Dann lasst die Spiele beginnen.
> Nur, Team Tomburg schummelt, die fahren zu sechst.



Dafür fahr ich alleine


----------



## laspirit2014 (26. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dafür fahr ich alleine


Warum eigentlich? Haben Sie dich da draußen vergessen?? Taktisch nicht unklug, dich dabei zu haben... Km und gute Laune braucht jedes Team


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2017)

*T*oll *E*in *A*nderer *M*acht's 

Zahlen sind schall und rauch ... werde Euch vor mir hertreiben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen:

Ich habe zwei Anfragen für's Team bekommen aber ich finde nirgends eine Möglichkeit die Leute ins Team zu holen.
Unter mein team finde ich nirgendwo ein Knöpken womit ich diese zulassen könnte oder so ?
Bin ich blindblöd?


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Oktober 2017)

Anfragen über PN ?
Die müssen sich in dein Team bewerben

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/294

da müsste bei den Mitglieder dann der Name stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2017)

ne da is leider nixzu sehen. Die Anfragen waren über den Winterpokal bzw.ich habe eine Mail davon bekommen. Darin wird aber wieder nur auf die Teamseite verlinkt wo ich keine Leute sehen kann ....


----------



## thommy88 (30. Oktober 2017)

@schraeg

Das sieht so aus weil du mit deinem Konto schon eingeloggt bist auf MTB-News. Ohne Login sieht es bei mir so aus:





Dann sollte man über "Bewerben" dir beitreten können. Dann musst du nur noch das Mitglied bestätigen.

grüße,
thommy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ja das haben ja zwei Leute gemacht, aber ich seh nicht wie ich die "aquirieren kann.
Hab auch ne entsprechende Mail bekommen aber wenn ich auf den Link inder Mail klicke siehts aus wie oben.
Ich gebs bald auf ...


----------



## thommy88 (30. Oktober 2017)

Probiers mal ohne den doofen Edge Browser von Microsoft. Kannst du es mal im Firefox öffnen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ne leider auch nich, Firefox siehts genauso aus und ich hab sogar nochmal den IE ausgepackt da auch nix zu sehen. 
Arschlecken ... Teambildung wird eh überbewertet ... genauso wie Duschen und Matratzen


----------



## gruener-Frosch (31. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne leider auch nich, Firefox siehts genauso aus und ich hab sogar nochmal den IE ausgepackt da auch nix zu sehen.
> Arschlecken ... Teambildung wird eh überbewertet ... genauso wie Duschen und Matratzen


Antrag ist raus


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2017)

Es fehlen noch die *Königsforst Winter(h)nasen
*


----------



## Konfuzius (7. November 2017)

Danke für die Info, Achim.
Sind aufgenommen! 

Ein paar Teams sinds dann ja dieses Jahr doch noch geworden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2018)

HEy was is das denn so ruhig ? Der WP ist vorbei und keiner strunzt mit Punkten ?
Keiner denunziert unterlegene Teams ?  Wozu ist sonst ein Forum gut ? 

Ich für meinen Teil habe bei meinem Ziel die 600 Punkte Marke zu erreichen kläglich versagt !
Mein Ziel war nicht besser zu sein als andere sondern ich hatte mir eine ganz persönliche Messlatte auferlegt um auch im Winter dem Wetter zu trotzen. Wobei ehrlich gesagt brauchts dafür keinen Winterpokal, da ich meinen Schweinehund im laufe der jahre ganz gut abgerichtet habe.
Trozdem ging mir hinten raus die Luft aus...im wahrsten Sinne ... Bronchitis !

Erkentnisse desWinterpokals 2017 / 2018:

dieses Jahr waren die Punkte teilweise echt hart erarbeitet, was für eine Prappe und dann noch die Russenpeitsche !
es braucht nicht den Winterpokal um im Winter zu beiken
Es wird für mich pers. keinen weiteren Winterpokal geben. Ja es kann motivierend sein sich Punkte sammelnd aufs Bike zu quälen.  Es kann aber auch ( wieich in meinem Fall denke ) kontraproduktiv sein wenn man sich nach Erkältung zu früh wieder aufs Bike setzt. Das setzt schon einen gewissen Menschenverstand vorraus der bei mir anscheinend nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt ist  
Dank an @gruener-Frosch für die Teambegleitung  wir waren das beste vier Waden Team im KBU-Ränkink


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. April 2018)

Es war mir eine Ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (2. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der WP ist vorbei und keiner strunzt mit Punkten ?


Zum rumstrunzen gibt es die Strava KOM Sammlung.
Und SAU Fotos.
Und andere Fotos





Heute-Strunz: CTF Aalten, die Strecke ging durchs Freibad - auf diesem Steg



 Samstags-Strunz: Besuch beim Monte Schlacko




Belohnungs-Strunz: Eis nach dem Besuch auf dem Monte Schlacko


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Oktober 2018)

Das Lokalranking gibt's auch dieses Jahr wieder.
Da der alte Webhoster allerdings bald seinen Betrieb einstellt, jetzt unter *neuer Adresse*:

*http://wpkbu.000webhostapp.com/*

Haut rein!  

Und wie immer: Wenn wer fehlt oder fälschlicherweise drin ist, bitte melden!

Dann bis hoffentlich bald auf Tour oder auf dem WM!


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2018)

Ach ♥️ schön das der Konfuzius sich wie immer um alles kümmert

Danke schön


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2018)

Bitte noch nachmelden Back to Bike and Ride...jetzt aber 

Und danke an den Konfuzius für das erstellen der KBU- Lokalranking


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Oktober 2018)

Na, _IHR _seid natürlich schon längst drin!
Siehe "Teamliste" rechts unten.
Aber ihr müsst auch Punkte machen, damit ihr im Ranking erscheint!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2018)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, _IHR _seid natürlich schon längst drin!
> Siehe "Teamliste" rechts unten.
> Aber ihr müsst auch Punkte machen, damit ihr im Ranking erscheint!!!



Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## bibi1952 (1. November 2018)

Werde gleich meine Tour von gestern Abend eintragen.
Dann haben wir auch Punkte


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. November 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Werde gleich meine Tour von gestern Abend eintragen.
> Dann haben wir auch Punkte


----------



## Pete04 (2. November 2018)

Sventje, für die Vorbereitungen vom technischen "Däumschedrügge" hätt'ste alternierend schon 'nen Basispunkt erdämmelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (4. November 2018)

Hi Konfuse,
Vielen Dank für Dein jährliches Programmieren. Wir haben jetzt auch endlich unsere Teams gegründet, diesmal aber gelost und keine "Gender"-Teams.
Seelscheider Waldfeger und
Seelscheider Wiesenrutscher
Bitte nimm die auch noch ins Lokalrnling auf.

Danke und Gruß
Jörg


----------



## supasini (9. November 2018)

Seit eben sind auch die ccFreerider OG Öskerche wieder am Start
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/583


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2019)

Auch wenn die Beteiligung dieses Jahr nicht so hoch ist, hab ich wieder das KBU Lokalranking eingerichtet.
Da mir der Provider scheinbar den alten Account gekillt hat, leider wieder mit leicht veränderter *neuer Adresse*:

*http://wpkbu1.000webhostapp.com*

Dann füllt mal das Ranking! WP Anmeldefrist ist noch bis 11.11.  
Hoffentlich bis demnächst auf Tour oder auf dem WM!


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. November 2019)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Beteiligung dieses Jahr nicht so hoch ist, hab ich wieder das KBU Lokalranking eingerichtet.
> Da mir der Provider scheinbar den alten Account gekillt hat, leider wieder mit leicht veränderter *neuer Adresse*:
> 
> *http://wpkbu1.000webhostapp.com*
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Übersicht Ralf ??‍♂️


----------



## ste7an (5. November 2019)

Danke Ralf, fürs Aufnehmen.


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2019)

Die Beteiligung läßt nach; sollte sie nicht mit steigendem Alter zunehmen?

Danke für deine Mühe, Ralf!


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2019)

Ommer schrieb:


> sollte sie nicht mit steigendem Alter zunehmen



Wieso mit steigendem Alter ? 
Mehr Zeit für Blödsinn ?


----------



## Ommer (8. November 2019)

Genau, mehr Frei-Zeit, also mehr Zeit zum radfahrn im Freien.

mir scheint, einige sind schon so alt, daß sie Golf spielen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2019)

Forum ist nicht mehr so der Nabel der Welt denk ich.
Dazu kommt wahrscheinlich das einige zum Pimmelvergleich zu Strava gehen


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2019)

Bitte noch die Belt Biker Cologne hinzufügen.
Und vielen Dank für die Mühen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Oktober 2020)

Das Team ist in der KBU Lokal wieder am Start


----------

